# House Hunting



## Coolideas (Feb 3, 2013)

We have been internet house hunting for a property in Portugal and can see a pattern forming! Most properties for sale seem to be in central protugal mainly Coimbra district and quite a few have dropped their prices, dramatically. This would suggest that the housing market is in a bad way, like here in Ireland, or the areas the property is located is in decline, any help here would be appreciated. We have liked a few properties around the oliveiro do hospital area, somepartly renovated, why are people selling off their properies before finishing, they seem desparate to get out?

Interestingly we did a search on one area to find they had the highest percentage of annual deaths per head, and they had the highest percentage of illiteracy in the country, maybe not the best place to buy a property!

We looked at Spain a few years back but found so much corruption, unemploayment and infrastructure problems like massive water supply problems, we decided against it. The food there was pretty poor too.

Any enlightenment would be appreciated.

Regards


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There's property for sale in every region of Portugal, sounds as if your picking up or researching the internet sites maybe more than the registered estate agents, not that the first don't do a good job but do tend to offer more of the type of property that people think they want.

Partly renovated is probably more to do with someone picking something up cheap starting renovation so it's not such a daunting project for someone buying and selling on but of course there will be some where owner has to sell for numerous reasons.

Try Casa sapo a Portuguese version of rightmove will show you property in all regions, Camaras and parish, you can then build up a better picture and a large number of Estate Agents to research further

Deaths and illiteracy well they hand in hand as it's the older population that had poor education but that doesn't mean everyone in area is illiterate


----------



## Ratodagua (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi!

You should also try:

Custojusto.pt

Coisas.pt

Cheers!


----------



## Coolideas (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies, I will go andcheck them out.

Regards


----------

